

Encrypt/Decrypt (with AES) your Google Chats - salade_verte
https://github.com/nicolas-t/gAES

======
mtgx
Is this still relevant for Hangouts, though?

~~~
salade_verte
I've just made a new version for google hangouts. hangoutAES.user.js :
<https://github.com/nicolas-t/gAES>

